# [SOLVED] how to get a hanging paragraph in Word 2010



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I use hanging paragraphs all the time and never had a problem setting them up until Word changed. I'm using Word 2010 now and can't figure out how to format to do a hanging paragraph. Is it possible with Word 2010? 
Thank you.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: how to get a hanging paragraph in Word 2010*

To create a hanging paragraph in Word 2010:

> - Highlight the desired paragraph
> - Right click on the highlighted paragraph
> - In the menu, select Paragraph...
> - Select the Indents and Spacing tab at the top
(By default, the Indents and Spacing tab should already be selected)​> - In the middle of the window, Indentation section, use the drop down box for 'Special' to select the hanging paragraph style you want.
> - Click ok and it should be sorted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: how to get a hanging paragraph in Word 2010*

Thank you. It worked great!


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad it helped, good luck.

Thank you for setting thread as solved too.


----------

